

Tether – Locks your Mac when you walk away and unlocks it when you return - mlex
http://www.hellotether.com/

======
JoeAltmaier
Car lock radio devices had a man-in-the-middle attack vector where a repeater
could be set up by the car, and a roamer with another would walk thru the mall
until they got close to you by accident. Then your car would unlock.

I imagine this is more sophisticated? Geolocation is hard to forge; each
device is talking to the internet and not just pinging radio.

